# Gizbo Bridge Watch



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

A friend of mine found this unusual watch when he was clearing out his loft. The brand name is Gizbo Bridge, it is quartz and it has a curved sprung front cover that flips up to reveal the dial when a button is pressed. It looks like a man's watch, although the case width is 29mm, and the dial diameter is 19mm. The case appears to be nickel-plated brass. My daughter, who is in charge of the watch section at Lyons Jewellers in Croydon, has fitted it with a new battery and it works perfectly; however no-one there could shed any light on the brand.

He is keen to find out more about it, and whether it's worth anything. A Google search throws up only one watch site in Oregon that makes a reference to Gizbo of London, but it's not an active link.

He asked if I would post pics here in the hope that someone might be able to come up with more information about it, so here they are:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a VERY similar one somewhere, not this brand but I woulds guess Chinese, mine is still going after 10 years however


----------



## tatocjr (Mar 19, 2011)

DEAR FRIEND,I'VE JUST READ YOUR COMMENT ON THE (GIZBO) WATCH AND, I ALSO HAVE ONE.MINE IS ALSO A RARE BUT UNIQUE,MINE YOU HAVE TO TWIST THE TOP(COVER)TO SEE THE TIME AND THEN IT AUTOMATICLY CLOSES UP.I ALSO WOULD LIKE TO KNOW MORE ABOUT IT.THE ONLY ONE THAT I'VE EVER SEEN BESIDES YOURS (BRIDGE),IT'S MINE.ALL I KNOW IS THAT THEY COME FROM ENGLAND.IF BY THE TIME YOU RECEIVE THIS REPLY,YOU ARE STILL HERE(ON LINE) AND HAVE FOUND OUT MORE ON THIS ITEMS,PLEASE,LET ME KNOW,BECAUSE I AM IN THE DARK WITH THIS, AND I AM A WATCH COLLECTOR.THIS IS MY E mail:[email protected] YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR TIME AND I HOPE YOU GET THIS MESSAGE.SINCERELY,JR.


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

lol?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I am sure this is an extremely RARE, expensive and high end watch up there with the finest Patek's...

Oh... and Welcome!

Edit: Did they actually sell *2* of these? ?


----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 16, 2012)

I have one of these. It's from around 1994-95, I bought it at a rock/goth boutique store in Houston TX.It cost around $100.00.

The battery died around 1996-97 and I couldn't get it open to replace it so I left it in the can/box it came in. I did have the band replaced just before it died. A place in NYC replaced the band, it was the only place I could find to supply a new band I had to ship it to them, they wouldn't send me a band. Billies Time Peaces was the name of the place but they were gone later when the battery died so...Here are some photos of mine.

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Wierdwatch (Aug 28, 2016)

I just bought one to but a custom strap has been put on, I have only found 4 other watches made by this brand an there insane. So does anyone know anymore about them. Is it as rare as it seem?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Funny how these old threads get resurrected. This vid on youtube.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Its a can opener? :doctor:


----------



## Wierdwatch (Aug 28, 2016)

Caller said:


> Funny how these old threads get resurrected. This vid on youtube.


 Yeah I've seen this one, I have the same as the two in the top of this thread. So wierd to not have any info but these few videos online. Can't find the ones in the videos either. So frustrating...


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how did you learn about this watch and where did you get yours from? Have you tried to contact whoever posted the film on youtube?


----------



## Fauxhauk (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi all. For many years I have been interested in these watches and have still gleaned very little. My father bought me the gizbo swing model in a surf shop in Tarifa spain in 1996 for my 16th birthday. At that time it was sold to me in a Boy London box which I later found out did not manufacture the watch. I later replaced the band with a custom punk/goth spiked band. It was a prized possession ever since. Eleven years later the watch was stolen from my bag when thief's broke into my car while I was sightseeing in Reims, France. I have been searching for that watch or the same model ever since. My understanding it was short lived English brand from the eighties specializing in eccentric watches but have learned basically nothing else. I am still searching for that watch. I now collect watches and the Gizbo Swing model which has a cover that flips over when a tab is pressed (as shown in the video) has particular sentimental value to me. It is my white whale. Please if you have one of these watches in your possession it would mean a great deal if I could purchase it from you. Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Daniel101 (Nov 25, 2021)

I have the slide version cant find anything online about it. Bought it over 25 years ago


----------

